# How Much Do You LoveYour Maltese?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

As we were picnicing today, a yellow jacket wasp came from out of nowhere:smpullhair: and got caught in my Eva's thick hair..I did not think twice about pulling it out..all I could think of was my baby might get stung..it never occured to me that I might get stung..fortunately I didn't and Eva was saved .:HistericalSmiley:Anyone else do something risky to save their Maltese??​


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

April,

You're such a good mommy! I have often thought I could easily beat someone senseless if they did harm to any of my babies. 
Laurie


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

YES! I wrestled one out of this mouth. I always say, love hate relationship. I love Gustave, he hates me (specially when I am not letting him eat tasty wasps).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

ladodd said:


> April,
> 
> You're such a good mommy! I have often thought I could easily beat someone senseless if they did harm to any of my babies.
> Laurie


I know you mean it...and I would too (or try) but ...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So much that when there is poopie butt, I remove it and don't think twice about it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Once when Ray was a puppy (okay, not my Maltese) he suddenly took off as we were getting in the car. I started chasing him on a country road. I was wearing high heels (Manolo Blaniks no less) and I just kicked them off. Then I just dropped my purse on the road. My feet were a mess after running on hot gravel, but my shoes and purse were still there. Darn dog. He thought it was more fun than he had at the party.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am petrified of big dogs!!! If I know them, it's OK. I had a little grey fluffy mix from the pound, and a very large German Shepherd Dog came into my yard and got ahold of Buffy. I grabbed Buffy and hit the GSD in the muzzle to get him to let go of Buffy. Buffy had several stitches in her abdomen from that dog, but I believe that if I didn't hit him, he would of killed Buffy. The owners had taught (Angel) yeah right! To stay in the yard. They ended up rehoming the dog.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I am petrified of big dogs!!! If I know them, it's OK. I had a little grey fluffy mix from the pound, and a very large German Shepherd Dog came into my yard and got ahold of Buffy. I grabbed Buffy and hit the GSD in the muzzle to get him to let go of Buffy. Buffy had several stitches in her abdomen from that dog, but I believe that if I didn't hit him, he would of killed Buffy. The owners had taught (Angel) yeah right! To stay in the yard. They ended up rehoming the dog.


I'm so slow...I was trying to figure out what curse words GSD stood for. I came up with some GDSBMLBURP ones.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Last week in my backyard a HAWK tried to swoop down and take Molly,, I ran so fast to scoop her up, my heart beating so hard! Now I don't know what to do but stand in the backyard the whole time she is back there...I would DIE if something happened to my baby!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

ladodd said:


> April,
> 
> You're such a good mommy! I have often thought I could easily beat someone senseless if they did harm to any of my babies.
> Laurie


I can relate,I'd have to "go all gangsta" on anyone who dared hurt my fluffs... I ran towards a coyote once to scare him away from my babies..Al thought I was nuts.
I didn't think twice about it at teh time, but had bad dreams about it for a week afterwards...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Just proves that our pups are like our kids... unconditional love :wub:

I'm on "hawk duty" and "coyote duty" every day... Grace isn't allowed outside alone. The hawks started with circling from a distance, but now they sit on the fence taunting us LOL So Gracie stays close, always. My dad wants me to make her a shirt that says "Hawk Bait" (that's his nickname for her)....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

April you are such a great mom :wub: I love Sassy so much that I am sure my head would spin around if I ever caught anyone attempting to mistreat her. :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh well, a month ago I pulled a wind-scorpion out of Charlie's hair and got bitten. Mind you, I did not know what I was pulling out. Realized it was a beast when it bit me. Let go of it and if fell on the floor, Charlie wanted to see what it was and I kept yelling at him "don't touch it". First I thought it was a spider, than I thought it was a scorpion. My husband came running when I screamed and stepped on it. Thank goodness it was not poisonous. Wind-scorpions are from the family of spiders. 









But how I remember it, the legs were thicker and the whole body was the tan translucent color. 
Anyway, the thing was not poisonous. I put tea tree and lavender oil on the bite and we went to the fire station where they told me I should already feel pain (I didn't) and if I have some breathing problems call 911.
What I would like to know is HOW it got in Charlie's hair, behind his ears ???


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ugh. Janine... you win the momma prize LOL

*shudders* had to post a photo huh?? 

We call them "hitch hikers".... Insects fall on them when they go sniffing around the plants... Whenever the pups come inside we say, "Shake off your friends. No hitch hikers, now"....


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I know I have pulled things out of Bens hair before giving it a second thought. Guess we all would be like a lion and her cubs and not let anything get to them without a fierce fight.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to say that I would absolutely do anything that I have to do keep my babies out of harms way even if that means putting myself in danger. I couldn't bear it if something happened to any one of them and I knew that I didn't do everything in my power help.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> So much that when there is poopie butt, I remove it and don't think twice about it!


:smrofl::smrofl: I say poopie butt too.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> Ugh. Janine... you win the momma prize LOL
> 
> *shudders* had to post a photo huh??
> 
> We call them "hitch hikers".... Insects fall on them when they go sniffing around the plants... Whenever the pups come inside we say, "Shake off your friends. No hitch hikers, now"....


Tori the problem is that earlier in the evening there was noting in his hair. And we did not go outside. So that thing must have come from somewhere inside. I wish I would know where it came from. After that scare we had Dynamic Pest Control treat the yard to kill all the crickets. The product we were using was not working very well. He came back a week ago and found some spiders under the rocks. His product lasts 2 months. So I guess we will treat the yard with him every 2 months.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> So much that when there is poopie butt, I remove it and don't think twice about it!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

We live in a small coutry town with an array of different animals. So its not unusual to have hawks scouting the area frequently. When Sir Lovkins and I were in the back yard one day doing his "business" to my suprise a hawk swooped down I ran and dove alomost knocking the wind out of me, while yelling profanities, needless to say I scared the hawk off and Lovkins as well. lol He sprinted straight for the door, but I have not had another hawk incidnet since then.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

OK this is cat related but I'm sure I'd do anything for my pup too. I was travelling with my cat who got really overheated in the car, when I saw her she was drooling heavily and pulled over to cool her down. And I wiped her mouth without a thought, I think with my hand. I pretty much I gag at kids drooling milk and runny noses so when I realized I didn't react to my cat, I was amazed at how I just reacted to help her. 

This whole situation must have looked really strange to anyone watching because I pulled over near a pond, tried to scoop water over her to cool her off, (try to hold a drooling overheated cat who doesn't like water) then she got away from me and I had run around to catch her. LOL. great road trip!

yeah I know I fought off the dreaded drool, not exactly a hawk or scorpion but still...LOL


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I can relate,I'd have to "go all gangsta" on anyone who dared hurt my fluffs... I ran towards a coyote once to scare him away from my babies..Al thought I was nuts.
> I didn't think twice about it at teh time, but had bad dreams about it for a week afterwards...


 Sometimes gangsta might be our only option lol


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What kind of hawks do you guys see? I used to have red-shouldered hawks in my yard all the time, but never worried about the dogs. Jeese, I don't think even a Goshawk could take a dog. Great horned owls could take a five pound dog, but only at night. Please tell me what species of hawk you have who could take a Malt. I am seriously interested...as a birder.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually they don't all try to carry off a fluff, many hawks will dive bomb and knock them over then gut them eating as much as they can and fly off.
I saw an Everglades Kite, a type of hawk that is white with a black scissor tail, do that to a rabbit...


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love reading all these stories! some made me giggle:HistericalSmiley:

I have always been such a scaredy cat with loose dogs, specifically large breeds, and my new neighbor just happens to have TWO rottweilers and she does NOT put on a leash. One day, just a few weeks after I got Cici (she was around 15-16 weeks old) I carried her out of the car and I was going up the stairs to get to the door, but I was carrying another bag (of course filled with toys and dresses:chili. I never noticed that behind my car came the big black rottweiler... and Cici began to wiggle so much, like a fish out of water, and I was losing my balance and scared to drop her so I had to get down on the floor to try to grab her and she escaped and ran off, and as soon as I looked back I saw that huge dog and Cici running between his legs! I immedietally dropped everything and yelled calling through the window for help as I ran to get her, and she just wouldn't stop moving, she ran to the other side of the car, and the dog started chasing her and lifting his paw like a cat trying to squish a rat! I had to yell at it and push it away with my foot while I picked up Cici from the ground. I was so terrified!:smscare2:

I would do just anything to protect Cici:wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> So much that when there is poopie butt, I remove it and don't think twice about it!


I do the exact same thing! It really grosses out my teens but my hubby doesn't even blink, LOL!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

ladodd said:


> April,
> 
> You're such a good mommy! I have often thought I could easily beat someone senseless if they did harm to any of my babies.
> Laurie


 Thanks!



eiksaa said:


> YES! I wrestled one out of this mouth. I always say, love hate relationship. I love Gustave, he hates me (specially when I am not letting him eat tasty wasps).


 eeewww



Sylie said:


> Once when Ray was a puppy (okay, not my Maltese) he suddenly took off as we were getting in the car. I started chasing him on a country road. I was wearing high heels (Manolo Blaniks no less) and I just kicked them off. Then I just dropped my purse on the road. My feet were a mess after running on hot gravel, but my shoes and purse were still there. Darn dog. He thought it was more fun than he had at the party.


 Oh dear..does he have any idea what he put you through? Probably not...:HistericalSmiley:



Furbabies mom said:


> I am petrified of big dogs!!! If I know them, it's OK. I had a little grey fluffy mix from the pound, and a very large German Shepherd Dog came into my yard and got ahold of Buffy. I grabbed Buffy and hit the GSD in the muzzle to get him to let go of Buffy. Buffy had several stitches in her abdomen from that dog, but I believe that if I didn't hit him, he would of killed Buffy. The owners had taught (Angel) yeah right! To stay in the yard. They ended up rehoming the dog.


 Ugh! How scary..you really went into "mommy mode"..you saved Buffy..yay!!



Bishop said:


> Last week in my backyard a HAWK tried to swoop down and take Molly,, I ran so fast to scoop her up, my heart beating so hard! Now I don't know what to do but stand in the backyard the whole time she is back there...I would DIE if something happened to my baby!


 Scary..hawks will grab them if they can. 



michellerobison said:


> I can relate,I'd have to "go all gangsta" on anyone who dared hurt my fluffs... I ran towards a coyote once to scare him away from my babies..Al thought I was nuts.
> I didn't think twice about it at teh time, but had bad dreams about it for a week afterwards...


Wow..you did go all "gangsta"!



Grace'sMom said:


> Just proves that our pups are like our kids... unconditional love :wub: Amen!
> 
> I'm on "hawk duty" and "coyote duty" every day... Grace isn't allowed outside alone. The hawks started with circling from a distance, but now they sit on the fence taunting us LOL So Gracie stays close, always. My dad wants me to make her a shirt that says "Hawk Bait" (that's his nickname for her)....


A mom's gotta do what a mom's gotta do.



sassy's mommy said:


> April you are such a great mom :wub: I love Sassy so much that I am sure my head would spin around if I ever caught anyone attempting to mistreat her. :wub:


 I know what you mean!! 



MalteseJane said:


> Oh well, a month ago I pulled a wind-scorpion out of Charlie's hair and got bitten. Mind you, I did not know what I was pulling out. Realized it was a beast when it bit me. Let go of it and if fell on the floor, Charlie wanted to see what it was and I kept yelling at him "don't touch it". First I thought it was a spider, than I thought it was a scorpion. My husband came running when I screamed and stepped on it. Thank goodness it was not poisonous. Wind-scorpions are from the family of spiders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the most disgusting, scary creature I have ever seen! I have never heard of a wind-scorpion! You get a "Mommy A+":wub:



TLR said:


> I know I have pulled things out of Bens hair before giving it a second thought. Guess we all would be like a lion and her cubs and not let anything get to them without a fierce fight.


Grrrrrr!



jenniferhope423 said:


> I have to say that I would absolutely do anything that I have to do keep my babies out of harms way even if that means putting myself in danger. I couldn't bear it if something happened to any one of them and I knew that I didn't do everything in my power help.


Great mommy!



Lovkins mama said:


> We live in a small coutry town with an array of different animals. So its not unusual to have hawks scouting the area frequently. When Sir Lovkins and I were in the back yard one day doing his "business" to my suprise a hawk swooped down I ran and dove alomost knocking the wind out of me, while yelling profanities, needless to say I scared the hawk off and Lovkins as well. lol He sprinted straight for the door, but I have not had another hawk incidnet since then.


Yay..you saved Sir Luvkins!



Maglily said:


> OK this is cat related but I'm sure I'd do anything for my pup too. I was travelling with my cat who got really overheated in the car, when I saw her she was drooling heavily and pulled over to cool her down. And I wiped her mouth without a thought, I think with my hand. I pretty much I gag at kids drooling milk and runny noses so when I realized I didn't react to my cat, I was amazed at how I just reacted to help her.
> 
> This whole situation must have looked really strange to anyone watching because I pulled over near a pond, tried to scoop water over her to cool her off, (try to hold a drooling overheated cat who doesn't like water) then she got away from me and I had run around to catch her. LOL. great road trip!
> 
> yeah I know I fought off the dreaded drool, not exactly a hawk or scorpion but still...LOL


Awe-you're a great mommy!:wub:



BellaNotte said:


> I love reading all these stories! some made me giggle:HistericalSmiley:Me, too!
> 
> I have always been such a scaredy cat with loose dogs, specifically large breeds, and my new neighbor just happens to have TWO rottweilers and she does NOT put on a leash. One day, just a few weeks after I got Cici (she was around 15-16 weeks old) I carried her out of the car and I was going up the stairs to get to the door, but I was carrying another bag (of course filled with toys and dresses:chili. I never noticed that behind my car came the big black rottweiler... and Cici began to wiggle so much, like a fish out of water, and I was losing my balance and scared to drop her so I had to get down on the floor to try to grab her and she escaped and ran off, and as soon as I looked back I saw that huge dog and Cici running between his legs! I immedietally dropped everything and yelled calling through the window for help as I ran to get her, and she just wouldn't stop moving, she ran to the other side of the car, and the dog started chasing her and lifting his paw like a cat trying to squish a rat! I had to yell at it and push it away with my foot while I picked up Cici from the ground. I was so terrified!:smscare2:
> 
> I would do just anything to protect Cici:wub:


Oh my word!!! You poor dear..glad little Cici is safe..


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

We live in Tennessee and have woods on 3 sides of our home. I am terrified to let my babies out. I am so afraid that someting will run out of the woods and grab one of them or a hawk would swoop down and fly off with one of my babies, that I have NEVER let them outside. The only time they are outside is when I am carrying one to the car and back. We buy LOTS of potty pads, but to me, it is more than worth it to keep my babies safe. My family thinks that I am nuts, but they just don't understand how much I love these little balls of fluff. I have to do what I have to do during the day, but when I go home, they are my LIFE.


----------

